# Latex and cotton / paper question



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I see a lot of folks using latex and cotton / tissue paper / paper towel to create some great looking skulls. My only concern about this is durability. Will props made using this hold up outside in the rain, or do I need to take an additional step like spar urethane... or are these things just not suitable for outside use no matter what else I put on them?

Also, I've been putting that flexiseal stuff on my props lately. I've had good luck with that stuff in real world applications. Anyone have any experience with it in this context.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I've made several corpses using the materials you mentioned and I've never had an issue with leaving them outside during the rain. Granted, I live in SoCal so we don't get much rain during October, but it has happened and I've never had any problems with props being ruined. As far as flexiseal, never used it but I'm curious to hear what others say. Stay scary!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Usually a coating of latex will hold up fairly well in the rain with out any extra treatment. I have had corpses only need a little touch up from one season to the next, but no major damage. The Flexiseal stuff looks interesting, but never tried it. Maybe should compare costs.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agree with Fiend4 and BoneDancer - no problems having latex-coated props outside in wet conditions. The only "sealant" we've used is an additional layer of latex paint.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the great info, all! Much appreciated!


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Interesting, will have to look for the instructions


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Living in CT, my props are exposed to some severe weather. The latex paint method works great but I do put a couple of coats of spar urethane on them. Flexiseal does work best though. You can even put out paper mache props if you apply the flexiseal. I bought a can of it to brush on, not the spray. You just have to thin it out a little to make the application easier. The biggest downside to the flexiseal is the cost. It is pricey. Anther downside is the smell. It stinks bad while it cures. The first time I used it was in my workshop.....the kitchen.....and my wife was not happy. The whole house stunk like an autobody shop.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Living in CT, my props are exposed to some severe weather. The latex paint method works great but I do put a couple of coats of spar urethane on them. Flexiseal does work best though. You can even put out paper mache props if you apply the flexiseal. I bought a can of it to brush on, not the spray. You just have to thin it out a little to make the application easier. The biggest downside to the flexiseal is the cost. It is pricey. Anther downside is the smell. It stinks bad while it cures. The first time I used it was in my workshop.....the kitchen.....and my wife was not happy. The whole house stunk like an autobody shop.


Can I ask what you used to thin it? Thanks.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

jdubbya said:


> Can I ask what you used to thin it? Thanks.


Just paint thinner.....I think. Either that or mineral spirits. Let me double check later and I'll see for sure. It's been a while


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I use spar urethane (oild based) on my mache props. We always get at least one good rain and it holds up really well. I treat the prop before painting with latex. The latex will fail at a point, but I just repaint every few years (spot repair not the whole thing).


----------

